# 1943-47 Winchester 94-30.....so excited



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just received this rifle from my grandfather.
It's the rifle he let me use as a youth and I shot my first three bucks with it when I was 16,17 and 18.
I'm already planning on using it during the 2017 season. 
Can't even explain how excited I am about finally getting to keep the gun.
Here's another gun that looks exactly like it.
https://www.gunsamerica.com/UserImages/4783/974839644/wm_8080813.jpg


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a good one. 30 WCF?-------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> That's a good one. 30 WCF?-------SS


Yes.
I think it was probably made in 43 or 44.
Serial # is 1253xx1


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good on gramps. Had a old model 94 That was older than my dads but it was stolen many years ago. One year I was hunting and a guy on the mountain showed me 4 hundred dollar bills to buy it. That was 30 years ago. Didn't know what I had at the time.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Yes.
> I think it was probably made in 43 or 44.
> Serial # is 1253xx1


Production of sporting arms by Winchester all but ceased in 1942 as they went into full time war production. So I looked up your serial number according to Winchester's polishing room records and your rifle was actually made in 1940. George Madis's research is the source many still use to date their old Winchesters DOM but he was off particularly around the war years. Since Madis published his research, polishing room records have become available so you can get a precise manufacturing date to the month for your rifle.

Also, the rifle in the link you posted has the flat barrel band (the band right behind the front sight). These bands were only used for a short period of time immediately after WWII when sporting production resumed. Yours should have the more rounded barrel band, so I'm guessing yours isn't going to look exactly like the one in the link.

BTW, I've got an Oct. 1941 manufactured 94 that I have used the past few deer seasons and the old girl still gets it done. Going back to open sights and the .30-30 has been a fun adventure. Congrats on your new old rifle.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Good on gramps. Had a old model 94 That was older than my dads but it was stolen many years ago. One year I was hunting and a guy on the mountain showed me 4 hundred dollar bills to buy it. That was 30 years ago. Didn't know what I had at the time.


Okay, so now I'm curious, 30 years ago you could have gone into any pawn shop in America and walked out with a pre 64 Winchester 94 for under $200. So what was unique about yours that someone would offer you $400 for it on the spot? Was it a deluxe, a take down model, one with a set trigger, or have a super low serial number? Those are the only ones that come to mind that might have brought $400 that many years ago.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Kevin D, you are correct about my rifle. It does have a round barrel.
Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I always wanted a 94. Looked at them many times when I was young. In the mid 70's I remember looking at a brand new one for $169. But I was too cheap to "pull the trigger" and buy it. I know it wasn't the pre '64, but still fun guns. Have regretted it.
Always wanted one for saddle gun. 
My Dad has one, but I prob won't get his. That's okay, he has given me several very nice guns as he has gotten older. All my girls have taken deer with his Model 88 243. 

Congratulations, and enjoy.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I always wanted a 94. Looked at them many times when I was young. In the mid 70's I remember looking at a brand new one for $169. But I was too cheap to "pull the trigger" and buy it. I know it wasn't the pre '64, but still fun guns. Have regretted it.
> Always wanted one for saddle gun.
> My Dad has one, but I prob won't get his. That's okay, he has given me several very nice guns as he has gotten older. All my girls have taken deer with his Model 88 243.
> 
> Congratulations, and enjoy.


I went to school with your daughter and I remember around the deer hunt one time a bunch of us were sitting around in class talking about deer hunting and she was talking about shooting a .243. Funny how this post triggered that memory. I hung out with "Little Lawrence" a lot back then, and I remember him shooting his first deer with a pea-shooter .223.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Back on thread topic, my dad has possession of two old Winchester 94 .30-30s. One is his late father's and the other his father-in-law's. His father's has a manufacture date of sometime in the mid 30's and the other one in the mid 50's. I'd imagine I might inherit one or the other of these rifles at some point. I've never shot the older one as my dad is pretty protective over it and won't let it leave the safe. I've taken the other one out and massacred some jacks and rock chucks with it. I plan on taking it out and trying to take a cow elk with it someday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> Okay, so now I'm curious, 30 years ago you could have gone into any pawn shop in America and walked out with a pre 64 Winchester 94 for under $200. So what was unique about yours that someone would offer you $400 for it on the spot? Was it a deluxe, a take down model, one with a set trigger, or have a super low serial number? Those are the only ones that come to mind that might have brought $400 that many years ago.


All I know is that dad bought his in the 30s used and mine was older than his. I wasn't into serial #s and such.


----------

